# 12v vr6 head spacer timing with 288s



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

ive been reading that when you install the spacer it advances the cams.

i also read that you need to oblong the timing chain guide (lower) so it doesn't stress the rail.

now i have timed mannnny vrs, and never had a problem with timing, but this isn't lining up correctly on the bottom end.

what do you guys do to prevent and valve train damage and somewhat correcting cam timing. now remember im running 288. and i already know timing will not be 100% in with out adjustable cam gears. 

the purpose of this thread is to gather all the information i can get, there isnt much answered questions in archived searches.

thanks :beer:

:edit: im running an 8.5 spacer, which should be 2.5 (??) mm


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

In for an answer.. I'll be doing this as well at some point


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Slayer said:


> In for an answer.. I'll be doing this as well at some point


:thumbup::thumbup:

ive timed cars with spacers and lesser cams but i know with advancing the cam timing and the lift of this cam will be cutting it very close..


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

I have an 8.5:1 spacer and 268s going in and am also worried about this. .
In for answers


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a spacer in my vrt w/ 268 cams (schrick) and my timing was dead on when i put it back together, even the marks i made lined up . Might be different with more aggressive cams.


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

12V_VR said:


> I have a spacer in my vrt w/ 268 cams (schrick) and my timing was dead on when i put it back together, even the marks i made lined up . Might be different with more aggressive cams.


What size headspacer?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

super73vw said:


> What size headspacer?


9:1


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

paging any of the lug dudes.


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

9:1 no problem. Its the 8.5:1 that I've heard is hard to time


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

This seems like it would be a great use for some adjustable cam gears


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just make sure all the slack is on the backside, and you're done. No different. 

The spacer advances the cams and you actually end up with more clearance than stock or with a Mk4 hg. Both due to the thickness, as well as the change in valve events. The exh valve gets chased by the piston on the way up and with the advanced timing the valve will be more closed and you're less likely to have issues.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

the mad conductor said:


> i also read that you need to oblong the timing chain guide (lower) so it doesn't stress the rail.
> 
> :edit: im running an 8.5 spacer, which should be 2.5 (??) mm



8.5:1 headspacer and setting timing is fine with the chain guides as is... have not encountered an issue ever requiring modifying the guide due to the spacer. The cams in particular though I have not used.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> 8.5:1 headspacer and setting timing is fine with the chain guides as is... have not encountered an issue ever requiring modifying the guide due to the spacer. The cams in particular though I have not used.


i just dont like only putting one bolt in the lower rail. seems kinda sketch to me.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have never put less than both bolts in the lower rail.


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think there'd be an issue. I've installed quite a few 8.5 spacers and cams always lined up perfectly. As for clearance, you're adding ~2.5mm clearance to the piston. It'd have to be extremely out of time to get p to v contact.


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have never put less than both bolts in the lower rail.


maybe my rail is tweaked then, i could only get the top bolt in. 


and everyone, thanks for the advice :thumbup:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

mad conductor, clear your inbox sir :thumbup:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Yareka said:


> mad conductor, clear your inbox sir :thumbup:


done :thumbup:


----------

